# Cannot Use keyboard in Advanced Startup Menu in Windows 8



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,

My computer uses AC'97 to deliver audio but unfortunately there is no official driver for it in windows 8.1 (I have tried using Windows 7 drivers).

So, what I have to do is download a unofficial one and install it but in order to do that I have to remove Driver Signature Verfication which can only be done in advance startup menu.

The keyboard used to work fine in windows 8 but somehow in 8.1 it doesn't. Now I'm sitting in front of my desktop without audio.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi, I think it is more a software issue than hardware, but however here it is:

Intel E2200
2GB Transcend DDR2 RAM
POV Nvidia GT 210 2GB
Mercury PIG31Z Motherboard 
BenQ GW225HM
Corsair 430W PSU
WD Blue 1TB 

Please don't tell me that it is made up of low quality parts or is old, it just does the job fair me and I was 10 years old when I built it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You should only download your drivers from the motherboard manufacturer. Listed is the audio driver for Windows 8: Mercury - Expect More
As for your keyboard, boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals* look for *Legacy USB* or *USB Keyboard.* If it is disabled use your arrow key and *Enable* it. _Save and Exit_.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi, 

I tried to use the official drivers but the didn't work, but however plugging in a weird keyboard did the trick


----------

